# Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für ca 100€



## Niza (2. August 2011)

*Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für ca 100€*

Was haltet ihr von dem Pearl Meteorit NB7 Notebook?
das Netbook kostet gerade mal 100€
Pearl Meteorit Netbook NB7
7Zoll Display

Hier mal ein Test
Im Test: Pearl Meteorit NB-7 Android 7" Netbook für unter 100 Euro [Vorab-Fazit] |

Nachteil :
Das Netbook gibt es nur bei pearl
NB7, notebook: Meteorit Android Netbook "NB 7" mit 17,8 cm Display, 2 GB und WLAN - Netbook Android / netbook unter 100 Euro

Gibt es noch andere Netbooks für 100€ oder günstiger?
oder ist es das einzige?

Lohnt sich es sowas zuzulegen um z.B. im Internet zu surfen oder nicht?


Mfg :
Niza


----------



## dj*viper (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für 100€*

ich persönlich halte nix von den dingern. kannst es ja mal kaufen und testen, wenns dir nicht gefällt kannst es ja wieder zurickschicken.
aber wenn du nen vernünftigen netbook haben willst kostet das schon so ca 300.-


----------



## DominikFU (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für 100€*

Netbook geht gar net, zwar schön klein und leicht. Aber die Bilddiagonal find ich einfach immer zu klein da verdirbt man sich nur die Augen


----------



## vollnormal (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für 100€*

Hab mal mit so einem billig Netbook von jemand rumgespielt. Meiner Meinung nach der größte Mist. Niedrige Auflösung von dem Bildschirm und mangelhafte Leistung sind selbst nicht die 100 Euro wert.


----------



## AeroX (2. August 2011)

Naja es kostet halt nur 100€. 

Da kannst du nicht viel erwarten. 
Kaufs und probier's aus  ansonsten zurückschicken! 

MfG


----------



## schirocco (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für 100€*

Ich halte von Netbooks generell nicht viel, da mir die viel zu klein sind. Ok, sie sind auch handlich und zum Surfen und Mailen reichts, für mehr aber auch nicht.

Für 100€ kannst du nicht viel erwarten, da kannst du dir genausogut ein gebrauchtes Netbook mit XP und ggf. Gewährleistung für 120-150 holen (das wäre mir das Geld wert)

Wenn du die Zeit und die Lust dazu hast kannst du es ja mal Testen und vllt. noch ein Erfahrungsbericht schreiben, es könnte vllt. einige im Forum interessieren


----------



## Niza (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Netbook(s) für 100€*

Ich habe von einnem Freund ein Netbook ausgeliehen zum testen wie es ist mit einen Netbook
Wollte auch mal Erfahrung damit machen 
und zwar ein *ASUS Eee PC 904HA*

Dass ist nicht schlecht 
9 Zoll Display
WinXP
Gibt es nur leider nicht mehr 
außer gebraucht 

Die nachfolge kosten um die 200 bis 250€ 

Wie ist das eingentlich mit diesen Android Betriebssystem 
Ich habe noch nie davon gehört nur im Testbericht
Was ist der Unterschied zu Windows?

Was kosten denn gute Netbooks?
Nur zum Internet Surfen und vielleicht Textbearbeitung

Aber ich schätze mal das ich das geliehende mit dem 100€ Netbook nicht vergleichen kann

PS :
Ich bin mit im hier gerade online


----------

